# Best MAC foundation for dry skin??



## Tina Marie (Dec 19, 2006)

I think I might be ready to try MAC foundation....

I'm a little nervous that I may break-out but I need to try it after reading all of the raves.

What is the best type of MAC foundation to use for dry skin? (not super heavy coverage though)


----------



## Becka (Dec 19, 2006)

i have luck with select tint, and studio fix powder foundation or other powder lightly dusted on top to set it ...


----------



## Tina Marie (Dec 19, 2006)

what sort of coverage does select tint give?


----------



## han (Dec 19, 2006)

you could try select spf foundation or the face &amp; body is awesome for light coverage and gives you a dewey look


----------



## blonde65 (Dec 19, 2006)

I have dry skin and I suit Select tint, Studio Fix and one of the other liquid foundations which name I can't remember. If you like a dewy finish MACs Hyper Real is a good buy too. Ask the MA, they're usually extermely helpful!


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Dec 19, 2006)

i have the worst dry skin you can imagine, seriously a desert is no match with me!

anyways, the only mac foundation that doesnt really flake on me is face and body foundation.


----------



## Tina Marie (Dec 19, 2006)

haha u and I definitely have that in common...


----------



## applebee (Dec 20, 2006)

I have the same problem. My skin is usually dry, and I don't know what suits my skin the best. I guess I need to go shop around.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 20, 2006)

agree!


----------



## Becka (Dec 20, 2006)

I think a lot less in comparison to the other foundations, but it does do a really nice job of evening out the skin tone. The powder overtop adds coverage so between the two its quite easy to get a flawless look. I hate buying a foundation and then not having it work out, are you close to a MAC, I mean can you go in over a few days and sample different ones?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 20, 2006)

I have oily skin so i've never tried it but I know the Moisture Blend is good for dry skin. I believe that's what Janelle wears and always raved about.


----------



## Tina Marie (Dec 22, 2006)

i ended up ordering face and body but haven't been able to find too much on it in the forums... what did you think of it? did you breakout? ...

do you use MAC foundation regularly? If not, what do you use for the dry skin?


----------



## Braiden (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm absolutely in LOVE with MAC Studio Fix


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks for the recs ladies!


----------

